

Nameo: Single-Button Business Card Replacement For The iPhone - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/14/nameo-single-button-business-card-replacement-for-the-iphone/

======
jkkramer
Nifty idea, but I doubt it will gain traction without some kind of industry-
wide standard. Even then, business cards are easy to hand over (no lag) and
you can write things on them.

~~~
comatose_kid
And something like this needs to be free - it's not terribly useful if
everyone else isn't using it.

~~~
lpgauth
Definitely as to be free until it becomes a standard... Which will probably
never happen..

